# Copepods what's the deal with these things???



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Im pretty sure that this is what is in my shrimp tank. They are tiny little white thing with a tiny hint of a tail behind them (from what I can see with my eyes). They swarm on the leaves of a couple anubis plants and on one wall of the tank. the swim very erraticly and kinda just jump around as far a locomotion goes.

Can I get rid of them, and if so should I even worry about doing so???

Thanks!!!


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i still have those in my tank. supposedly they aren't dangerous to shrimps but just plain disgusting.
i have some bladderwort that i've been keeping alive and i think i want to throw that in the tank near the water surface.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

You don't have to worry about them unless they really bother you. Otherwise, don't overfeed your shrimp. Try feeding half what you feed now for about 2-3 weeks and see if you notice the numbers decline. I had them when I first started my shrimp tank. I added 1 Cory and cut back on feeding. They will go away.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I havent feed them in about 2 weeks. So im kinda out of ideas???


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

You could give the tank a real good vaccuum. Make sure you move all the hardscape items. Crap has a tendency to find its way under that stuff. Have you tried adding a Cory Cat? They will not bother even the smallest shrimp. I've had one in my cherry tank since the beginning. I'm sure mine played a big role in helping get rid of the copepods.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

They're harmless. They eat diatoms and such. get a few guppies in there or something that size, small enough to not eat the shrimps. Take them out when things are clear. They'll eat baby shrimps eventually.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Never thought about introducing a "cleaner fish" to the tank. Maybe I will transplant my C.Habrosus from my shrimp tank at home for a while and see what happens. I wonder if it would eat the planaria (or at least that's what I think they are) too?


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

ill second a endler male or a few male h. formosa.

planaria are sort of hit or miss. if they are nematodes in the tank though they are harmless detrivores.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

bencozzy said:


> ill second a endler male or a few male h. formosa.
> 
> planaria are sort of hit or miss. if they are nematodes in the tank though they are harmless detrivores.


I have been dealing with the toads for a few months now and am just tired of looking at them, kinda makes me itch. The Copepods are livable because they are hard to see.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I got rid of my planaria with a few days OD'ing excel - haven't seen them since... I wonder if it will work on copepods?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

longhornxtreme said:


> I got rid of my planaria with a few days OD'ing excel - haven't seen them since... I wonder if it will work on copepods?


I have rcs in the tank, so an Excell od would not be good.

I havent fed them in about 2 weeks either, and there (my shrimp and the un-wanted guests) are looking as good as ever.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

the only problem i have with copepods is thats what hydra feed on, so if you have lots of pods then you get a hydra. well you get the picture.

well the nematodes i sort of like them they actually help to out compete planaria for food and space.

just remember everything has its place in a working ecosystem.


----------

